# Ticket



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Is it possible to tear off the thin strip and bring that to the gate?

I don't fancy having to walk around all day with the other part of the ticket.


----------



## Matt. (Aug 26, 2007)

Anyone?


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Why not just fold it up? 

Or once you've been through the gate and they've torn the strip off just bin the rest?


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Hey Matt,

There is a legal requirement that you retain the terms and conditions on the back when you enter the show. We will only take the numbered part from you at the gate, once you have entered the show what you do with the rest of the ticket is up to you :thumb: There will be waste bins at various points around the show ground if you dont want to keep the ticket.  

HTH

John


----------

